# We're now down to one from four .



## mmcmdl (Oct 13, 2020)

It was announced last Monday that our only sister plant was shutting down and will be combined into our plant . We had 4 plants back in the 80's . They have a nice machine shop on the premises . Of course I will be going after some stuff including the Hardinge lathe I bought for them back in 86 . Not sure as to what will happen with the equipment , but will keep everyone posted .


----------



## addertooth (Oct 13, 2020)

MMCMDL,
Sorry to hear about the plant closing.  What did your sister plant produce?


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 13, 2020)

Our sister plant produced filters for industry , and this is not bad news for our plant . 40% of what they produced got shipped overseas so they are building a plant over there . Our plant will be picking up 6 new product lines and we will be expanding ( including a class 7 cleanroom ) and adding on space and jobs . I see this as a positive for the company .


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 13, 2020)

There are always winner and losers in these events. Glad that your plant and city will benefit.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 13, 2020)

I hope they are not going to try and work you even more.


----------

